# Mit PDK-Rezepten geld verdienen?



## Cezza (25. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

hätte mal eine Frage an die Lederer die einige PDK Rezepte besitzen.

"Kann man hiermit überhaupt Kohle machen"

In meinem Fall ist es so dass ich fast alle PDK Rezepte habe, die meisten aus AH gekauft wenns mal günstig drin war. Nur bin ich etwas enttäuscht da ich kaum die Kosten für die Rezepte reinbekomme geschweige denn einen Gewinn erziele.

Hatte noch nie einen der mehr als 25g Trinkgeld zahlen wollte, finde es ziemlich wenig wenn man bedenkt das es die besten Lederrezepte sind und im Ah im schnitt 2k bei uns kosten.

Wie ist es bei euch so, macht ihr etwas Kohle mit dem PDK Zeugs???


----------



## Ushapti (26. November 2009)

2k? O.O
Alter auf welchem realm bist du, ich wechsel sofort zu dir!!!
Bei uns kostet das Zeug MINDESTENS 5k...

Aber zum Thema, nope, damit is kein geld zu machen... war mit ledern noch nie*g*
Darfst halt nicht vergessen, due Kugeln sind stinke Teuer und man brauch auch ein paar davon, da ist der kosten/nutzen Aufwand einfach zu gering, als das es sich lohnen würde. Würde mir ach gerne den Rittersbannpanzer kaufen aber bei AH preisen um die 8k lohnt das einfach nicht.
Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen das es besser weggeht wenn  mit 3.3 die Triumphmarken in jeder hero droppen und somit auch die Kugelpreise drastisch sinken.

Aber wie gesagt, zum geldverdienen is ledern absolut ungeeignet... war, ist und wird imemr mehr ein draufzahl beruf sein (mit einigen ausnahmen).


----------



## Laberede (26. November 2009)

Auf meinem recht vollen Server kosten die Rezepte derzeit auch 1-2k.
Die für meinen Heal-Schamie hab ich mir sowieso geholt, mittlerweile auch ein paar mehr.

Ich hab dann auch jeweils ein Exemplar ins AH gestellt und unter Mühen tatsächlich auch von jeder Sorte zumindest eines Verkauft.

Es ist extrem auffällig, daß PDK-Rezepte ( mit Kugel des Kreuzfahrers ) nochmal erheblich schlechter laufen als Ulduar-Rezepte ( Runenbeschiebene Kugel ).

Dagegen gibt es genug Heinis die zB Armschienen ( mit nur 4 statt 8 Kugeln ) fast für den Preis einer Brustrüstung anbieten. KA ob jemand das kauft. Zumindest kann ich diesen Nepp leicht unterbieten, ohne das meine Sachen wirklich gut weggehen würden.

Ich bemühe mich halt einigermassen faire Preise mit 10-15% TG einzustellen. Wenn es darüber liegt kann ich verstehen wenn Leute lieber die Bordsteinschwalbe aufsuchen. Wahrscheinlich bin ich da zu naiv.

Die Rezept-Kosten hab ich sicherlich wieder drin. Nur wenn ich meine Aktiva nicht wieder los werde, würde ich Verlust machen.

Das Problem sind einfach die Kackboons die wirklich nur 25g Trinkgeld verlangen.  Meldet euch mal im RL persönlich bei mir. Ich denke ich hätte da was für euch. ( Stichwort: Autobahnbau Sibirien )


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (26. November 2009)

die Zeiten sind vorbei das du mit dem herstellen wirklich geld machst.
wenn musst du die mats farmen, das Teil herstellen und ins AH packen bzw. im /2 anbieten. alles andere lohnt sich überhaupt nicht wenn du das rezept aus dem ah gekauft hast.


----------



## Cezza (26. November 2009)

Jo werde es dann mal so probieren dass ich mal was herstelle und ins ah stell.

Thx für die Antworten


----------



## Vanderley (27. November 2009)

Was gehten bei euch? Bei uns gehen die Rezepte richtig gut. Kumpel von mir hat auch alle und verdients sich ne goldene Nase. Herstellungskosten je nachdem 50-100 G bekommt er immer.


----------



## Bluebarcode (27. November 2009)

Die dropphäufigkeit der rezepte ist nunmal ein echter witz...die sollten nur in hero droppen, dann hätte die net jedert, und man könnte damit auch geld verdienen, aber so....jeder vollgimp kann sich die erfarmen..


----------



## Legas369 (27. November 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> ....jeder vollgimp kann sich die erfarmen..



nicht erfarmen, einfach kaufen für sehr wenig Gold im AH :-D So kam mein Jäger zu einer tollen Vorlage und mein Schami zu nem hübschen Kleidungsstück für Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Farmst bisschen Gold, kaufst die Rezepte und spätestens beim nächsten Patch, wenn sich jeder die Kugeln des Kreuzfahrers kaufen kann für paar Marken, verdienst auch was dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ash1983 (30. Dezember 2009)

Legas369 schrieb:


> nicht erfarmen, einfach kaufen für sehr wenig Gold im AH :-D So kam mein Jäger zu einer tollen Vorlage und mein Schami zu nem hübschen Kleidungsstück für Heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Cool! Und, weil du kaum Raiden warst, haste auch kaum Plan (ich unterstelle dir das jetzt einfach stellvertretend für zig andere), stehst in ICC neben mir, weil du ja Equip hast und kannst gar nix.

Das war also Blizzards Masterplan, jedem Equip in den Arsch zu blasen, aha.


----------



## Dexis (3. Januar 2010)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Cool! Und, weil du kaum Raiden warst, haste auch kaum Plan (ich unterstelle dir das jetzt einfach stellvertretend für zig andere), stehst in ICC neben mir, weil du ja Equip hast und kannst gar nix.
> 
> Das war also Blizzards Masterplan, jedem Equip in den Arsch zu blasen, aha.


Jep, du hast es erkannt^^
Deswegen gibt es die neuen Rezepte in ICC auch nicht mehr zufällig als Bossdrop, sondern beim Händler in der Instanz gegen die passende Rufstufe zu erwerben. Man muss also entweder (wenn man Lederverarbeiter ist) Raids machen, um an den Gegenstand zu kommen oder einen anderen Lederverarbeiter fragen - und hier kommt das Geld verdienen ins Spiel, denn der Lederer hat sich ja die Arbeit gemacht, das Rezept zu farmen, also wird er TG dafür nehmen können. Aber das Rezept kann eben nicht mehr im AH verkauft werden.


----------

